# Any issue's with B7100's?



## sqdqo (Jan 10, 2009)

I am looking at a late 80's B7100, were there any issues with these machines?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

They all have issues. Some more than others but the B7100 I am not aware of anything major or out of the ordinary. Kubota pretty much across the board makes a good tractor. 

You will have to get adjusted to starting the engine especially in colder weather, many of the older glow plug engines were finicky to start cold. 

My L245 was the same way but after reviewing the owners manual and the correct starting procedure, I had very few problems. 

If the glow plugs don't work, the engine will not be an easy starter and very difficult in cold weather. 

Just keep up the maintenance and they will do fine.


----------

